# Presentation Timer Software



## 00AVD (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all,
I wrote this (freeware) software a while back, but it seems I never announced it here. It's an on-screen presentation timer that runs on a PC and has various counting and clock modes. Feel free to contact me with feature suggestions and bug reports.


----------



## NickJones (Mar 31, 2009)

Very cool, I'll use this  I use the attached software on screen sometimes, to give everyone the exact idea of when the doors open, and people pour in. It doesn't do the same thing, but its simmilar. Its freeware, (I didn't write it, I gave up on writing software) Here's the CountDown Clock
This is more to go onscreen, 
hope this is also usefull to someone.
Cheers
Nick


----------



## pacman (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks, David. I can use this now!


----------



## Lburners (May 6, 2013)

Another thanks on this software. Appreciate it just what I was looking for,.


----------



## 00AVD (May 6, 2013)

Lburners said:


> Another thanks on this software. Appreciate it just what I was looking for,.



No problem. I haven't done any work on it for a while, but have been keeping feature requests in mind for when I do get back to it.


----------



## Hedon (Jun 5, 2013)

David,

I cannot access the download page to get this software, Trend Micro is blocking it as Malicious. All the other download links work though. Strange...
Can I find this anywhere else or is it possible for you to make it available elsewhere? I wrote you an email through the AV Devices "Contact Me" link as well detailing the issue. Thanks in advance for your assistance, and your time.


----------



## 00AVD (Jun 5, 2013)

I've not had any other reports of access issues, so have emailed you a link to the current version download.


----------



## 00AVD (Jan 5, 2014)

Just a quick note to say that all my software is now over on my new da-Share web site.


----------

